# Allis chalmers 912hydro



## transtar79 (Oct 24, 2010)

Currently in the process of installing a perkins two cylinder diesel into my 912. Can anybody tell me if it will hurt to have the shaft spin the opposite direction than the kohler k301 that came out of it. I hooked a drill up to it and it will work either way. I realize things will work backwards and that can be addressed. Im just worried about long term effects on the rear and and the pump. Any advise on that hydro system will be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------

